# Someguy's Black Legion



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm working on a chaos army and in the pretty early stages of modelling it up. I have finished the 3d work on a figure which is going to be one of my sorcerors of slaanesh. I'm not sure if I'll have two sorcerors or a daemon prince and one in the end, but this guy is a safe bet. 

Anyway here he is. It's the first time I've tried taking photos like this so bear with me. I think it gets the point across.









Pity his face is out of focus here. I need to see if I can get a better focal length.









He has tentacle "hair" and twizzly horns like daemonettes as well as fur on his shoulders. These sort of merge together while all green, but hopefully all should be clear when painted.









This shows some detail of the base. They have already messed up the carpet. Who's going to pay for that, eh? One result of taking these pics is that I can actually see the figure bigger on screen than with the naked eye. I've been able to go back and tidy up a few bits where there were flakes of green stuff since taking the pictures.









Detail of the Daemonette. I'm not sure if she will count as a familiar or just some detail on the base. It only occured to me that she might count as one after I had modelled her. I guess I have the option now.









I'm quite pleased with the pose. He looks properly arrogant and commanding. 

He is based on one of the "masters of the chapter" figures, the guy with bolter and power sword. Actaully the original figure was probably my least favorite of the four guys in the box so I'm pretty happy with how he's turned out. I'll be using the others for unit champions and the second sorceror if I have one.

I will probably start painting him over the weekend and hope to have something to show then. I'm planning to have a very dark colour scheme and cut down on what I think of as scoobeedoo evil with bat wings and skulls everywhere.

For the bases I'm going with the idea that they have broken into some kind of high security imperial facility - the sort of place where most people would prefer black legion not to be. Different units are going to be in different areas so that will seperate them out well hopefully. This guy is in some kind of chapel area, which is probably a bad sign.

Depending on the level of interference from "real life" and my own concentration levels, there will be more to come I hope.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it, looking good so far. Be a nice model when it is all painted up.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks good.

I've never seen a good- looking Black Legion army though. Even the studio's army looked naff. Seems a wasted opportunity to have a lot of fun with proper colours.

Happy to be proved wrong though...


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Reasons for doing black legion include:


I like the fluff of black legion. I really like the idea of a bunch of guys who have been around for 10k years and want to burn everything they once worked to create now that they can't have it.
It allows me to include units from various powers that would otherwise be unlikely to get on together
I think I can do black that looks good.
The studio ones are rubbish and don't look properly evil at all. I haven't really done an evil army before and I think it could be fun.

There are some interesting variant schemes for black legion in the chaos book that I'll take a look at. I'll do some test figures as well.


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

im really glad i looked at this youve inspired me for making bases for my models!!! THANKYOU!!!


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

A++.

...+++++++


....++++++++++++++++++++++++++++!!!!


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Amazing!

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Orffer (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree on the sentiments of the above posts!

I would like to see this model with a bit of paint on it. Even if it's still 'WIP' (Work in Progress).

I think the detail will come out more and more and I would love to see how it turns out!

Regards

Orffer


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well done a very impressive piece of work. Seeing as im just starting a small chaos force that is very interesting  *rubs chin with fore finger and thumb


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Paint it up. It looks good now but imagine in painted really well.


----------



## Orcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Someguy said:


> Reasons for doing black legion include:
> 
> I like the fluff of black legion. I really like the idea of a bunch of guys who have been around for 10k years and want to burn everything they once worked to create now that they can't have it.
> It allows me to include units from various powers that would otherwise be unlikely to get on together
> ...


You forgot that they are led by The Despoiler!

Here's my wip http://s228.photobucket.com/albums/ee233/johncjenkins/?mediafilter=all


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

That is one nice BL...
I want to see it painted!:hang1:

Oops, wrong smilie!

:angry:

Not again!

:suicide:

Dammit!

:biggrin:

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep paint it lokks really good.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Paint it black*

I've done quite a bit of painting now. Here's how it's going.
















Daemonette looks like this.









And some images of the base, which still needs quite a bit of work.

















I think that I'm going to need to introduce some colours other than black :wink: A red lining to the cloak will probably work, though I think the back will remain black - maybe with a design of some sort painted on it.

I'm quite pleased with the eyes of horus. I think these will feature on other figures I do, maybe throughout the army.

I'm not sure if I should add more slaaneshi iconography or if the various horns, tentacles and daemonette get the point across. I'm really going for a look that this guy (and other guy in my army) are black legion first and cult second. I'll think about it some more.


----------



## Ababyyou (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks more like "Green and Black Legion"
hmmm - "Chaos - now 70% cocoa"... :biggrin:


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it's too black and you've lost some detail. I would also consider varnishing the tiles on the floor to make them appear more ceramic.

Can we have another figure painted a different colour (say red) as a contrast please.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think that the colour of the background hasn't helped with the photos. I think the camera has adapted thinking it's a pretty light photo, and lots of the detail that I've painted hasn't appeared. I'll try a darker background.

The tiles aren't done yet. They are only base coated and still thinking about what colour they will eventually be. A light and fairly colourful base might emphasise the darkness of the guy - or maybe make it look like I haven't painted him yet at all. In any case I'll be doing stuff to make them look more ceramic.

Quite a lot of the detail on the bloke himself isn't done yet. There are various scrolls, gems and stuff that I haven't got round to. I'm not sure what a difference it will make when these are all finished so I think they will be the next thing to do.

I do think I'll put more colour on the guy. A coloured lining on his cloak would give a good background and if the fur on his shoulders was lighter it would show up his "hair" better.

I'm pretty happy with how the armour itself looks but picking an overall scheme is tricky. I might do some trial figs to test stuff.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looking great. the greenstuff sculpting is very good.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

So freakin cool!!!
Must... see... fully... painted... version...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Love it a chaos marine with a sex slave:biggrin:k::laugh:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh man i can't belive i have not seen this sooner, its fantastic. I really like what you have done here, the green on the base is good and its given me a few ideas :victory: 

If you're going to put this much effort into the rest of the army then it will be a stunning army show us more.

Warpath


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far, no doubt. However, if I may make a suggestion I think you need to thin your paint a good deal more. You have the concepts of layering down obviously, along with other techniques, and can apply them well but the paint is far too thick. The pic that focuses on the slave is a perfect example and if you look at the leg you can see a thick lined difference in the colours that looks like mud on the model. Thinning the paint down will eliminate this result and really allow your layering and overall painting ability to shine. I like to thin my paints with at least 1 part water for every 1 part paint.

PLEASE don't think that I am smacking you down as that is not my intention at all. I had to be told the same thing and am only trying to offer my own experience to you. It is a well painted mini with striking colours/contrasts and is definitely something to be proud of. I just think that it needs a bit of thinning down.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

A bit more progress and refinement. Took these photos against a darker background and the camera seems to have been happier. I tried to take some of these comments into account, keep them coming 


























I'm in the early stages of refurbishing an old fig as a daemon prince(ss). Lots is going to change with this fig but here it is currently:


























That's probably enough weird female demons for now I think. I'd better start on some straightforward khorne berzerkers or something...


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Woah, dude, I'm breathless. I mean, seriously, the level of awesomeness in those models are well beyond the level of awesomeness that would be illustrated by adding the word "fucking" after "awesome". It's just insanely nice. especially the chicks, gotta love 'em. They are more than reason enough to worship Slaanesh! ^^


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those pics are much better than the previous ones and the paint on the slave for certain is much improved. Keep thinning those paints from the very beginning and I suspect we will see some top notch work from you hoss. That daemon princess is badass btw.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nicely done look great


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

> Keep thinning those paints from the very beginning and I suspect we will see some top notch work from you hoss.


Your conversions are just fantastic, you have really captured the feel of Slannesh and just picking up on what The Wraithlord said keep those paints thinned. One thing i did notice and its something i use to do and get, if you look closely at the slave girls leg you'll spot that you can see the under coat still !

This is easy to sort as its cased by painting on layers too quickly, give each layer enough time to dry and you'll not get this. Also do you understand about "rich" colours ? if not then here is a quick brief, when you layer a colour ie red and you put thin coats on till you can not see the undercoat and the painted colour is the colour it should be then this is a rich colour, this is the short version.

As with Wraith i'm saying this to hopefuly point you in the right direction.
Keep up the great work mate

Warpath


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Gotta... see... completed... legion... BRAAAAAIIIIINNSSSS...
Oh, wait, I'm not a zombie. VOICE MAN!

Voice man: Oh F***!
A gunshot (or 50) later...
Darklghtknight448: DIE B****!
(Grates voice control officer (damn that's a cool-sounding title...) into salt)
(Stuffs the sack of VCO-salt into a dead body and throws the body into Tyranid territory)

But seriously, I LOVE those models so far. And that Daemon Prince(ss) is OMG WTF BBQ cool!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

How the hell did I not see this before. That lord is bloody amazing!. Insanely nice work right from C to C.

Can't wait to see more this. One question - where did you get the kneeling demonette from?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It's just a basic daemonette. They are mostly standing on one leg so I found one that had the other leg bent about how it would be if she was kneeling, cut off the leg she was standing on and made a new one from GS. It took a foot from another daemonette because I can't sculpt feet (and I had some spare after making harpies a bit like the daemon princess here with no legs). I also sclupted a new right arm.

This was one of the harder GS operations I've done. It took no time at all to stick a bit of GS where the leg should be, but ages to get it to look like a real leg.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well it certainly paid off. Looks amazing. I mean i thought it was a unconverted Demonette.


----------



## Ababyyou (Dec 12, 2007)

/me is properly impressed, and starts a project thread for mine to give you something back


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm working on some things to count as oblitorators. They are based on the renegade ogryn from forge world. I really liked the look of these figures, like some crazy mad scientist had been to work on them, and wanted to take it further. As such, my ogryns have been converted into walking gun platforms. Here is the one I've made most progress on.










I haven't done any GS work on it yet. I need to do good joins between the weapons and the body. Also I'm still thinking about the base as it won't be as prominent as the bases of my DP and sorceror, since the model covers most of it. A real challenge is going to be making these things seem like they are part of the same army as my marines.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Thats really cool and very intimidating.

Downright scary to tell you the truth.

*ill have nightmares*


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

teehee I always loved the Fw renegade ogryns they look mad :crazy:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok so it's been... a while. Here's some stuff I've been working on recently.

Firstly, I have two obliterators ready for basing.



















I have a squad of terminators nearly done. Just a bit of GS to go on two of them but nothing that will take time.










Today I've been working on some khorne berzerkers. A lot more to do with these, and there will be eight of them in the end.










Similarly, some noise marines. Just a squad of five of these for now.










The fifth of which is this guy. Looky it's a figure in my army that I didn't convert.










Anyway, some progress I reckon. I've been looking into getting hold of some "paint", with which I can apparently change the colour of the figures in some way.

There are some stylistic changes I'm making from the standard CSMs. This is mostly because I don't like them very much as they start. I do like the warhammer chaos warriors so I'm mixing bits of them in. Weapons have been stolen from black orks and given to the berzerkers, who will make good use of them. I'm using standard backpacks for the most part because I like them better. I'll be adding GS bits to make them look a bit more old fashioned.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good. I much prefer your beserkers to the GW ones and khorne as a god of martial warfare rather than one of rabid loons.

I'll be interested to see what they all look like painted up, especially the oblits. Presumably they are all going to be in black?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Verynice, +rep for creativness!!!

Chaosftw


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Are those weapons on the berzerkers Black Ork ones? they look pretty sweet. can't wait to see all this painted up dude.


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

The obliterators and the noise marine are realy cool especially the noise marines. +rep


----------

